# Intro to T5i?



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi everyone -- I just borrowed a T5i from my school over break (for free!) and I'm really excited to try shooting with it. I'm not really sure where to begin, though. The camera I currently have doesn't even have a lens that allows for manual focusing. The lens that came with this one is a 18-135mm lens, it looks like. I'm not too sure what that entails, since I haven't really needed to focus on mm when I had a zoom lens. I'm planning on taking it out to do some architectural and landscape photography this weekend. Should I read/watch anything first to get a basic handle on the camera (or any tips from people who use it?) ... I'm currently watching some youtube videos on it 

Thanks!


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 12, 2013)

Youtube is not a bad place to get lots of information.  Grab the manual or download one and get a handle on some basic functions of the camera. 

The lens is a nice one to have for starters.  Just put the lens on AF (autofocus) and let it do the work.  It should work fine in decent light.  

The camera has several modes to use depending on what you want to shoot.  Again, read the manual to find out the best or easiest one to use in a particular situation.

If I get to the computer I will post a few links for you.

Have fun with it.

http://digital-photography-school.com/learning-exposure-in-digital-photography

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCUnGRSvb-aLtnE31FL9ROJgf1bxscQsN


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 12, 2013)

If I'm planning on shooting in raw, though, I won't have any options for the specific scenes or anything, right? I was just planning on playing around in aperture mode. That's what I've always used. Been a bit scared to try full manual ... though I should try doing that sometime soon


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 12, 2013)

Raw is the file format that contains most of the image data unaltered or processed in camera.  They are larger files that allow you the most room for post processing (as opposed to jpeg format).  You should be able to shoot Raw in any mode.

There is no reason to fear full manual.  Just dial in the settings yourself (if you have time) instead of letting an auto mode do it for you.  It allows you more creative freedom.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 13, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Raw is the file format that contains most of the image data unaltered or processed in camera.  They are larger files that allow you the most room for post processing (as opposed to jpeg format).  You should be able to shoot Raw in any mode.
> 
> There is no reason to fear full manual.  Just dial in the settings yourself (if you have time) instead of letting an auto mode do it for you.  It allows you more creative freedom.



just curious -- does the t5i have anything like a 'preview button' that incorporates exposure? Or anything that has a preview that includes the settings I'm on? I actually started out with film photography with fully manual, but I always used the 'preview' button to check exposure. It was helpful 

Nevermind I found the exposure meter that will help, but is there still a preview button?

* I just found the live view mode, but that seems to take up a lot of juice. Any other ways? Haha.


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is a link to the pdf manual.  http://www.2cameraguys.com/pdf/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T5i-IS-camera-manual.pdf

Keep it handy as you play with the camera.  If you don't want to use live view, you can always take a shot and review it.  As you review the shot on the lcd, you can tap the info button to bring up the histogram and display the settings used.  It's digital so take as many shots as you need to practice.  

The beauty is you don't have to worry about taking a bad exposure.  In those cases, study the histogram and the settings used; then adjust accordingly.   No money lost :0)

Do you have the software to download or copy the pictures to a computer?  What you see on the camera lcd can be quite different than what you see on a monitor.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Dec 13, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> Here is a link to the pdf manual.  http://www.2cameraguys.com/pdf/Canon-EOS-Rebel-T5i-IS-camera-manual.pdf
> 
> Keep it handy as you play with the camera.  If you don't want to use live view, you can always take a shot and review it.  As you review the shot on the lcd, you can tap the info button to bring up the histogram and display the settings used.  It's digital so take as many shots as you need to practice.
> 
> ...



I was just going to use the memory card that came with the camera? I don't need to plug anything in, do I?


----------

